# Franke Saphira brew unit malfunction 8



## Coffeeafix (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi, I have just rebuilt the brew group for a franke Saphira. It all works fine manually out of the machine. No Jams all moving smooth. When it is back in the machine. the unit is driven down then back up. The machine then keeps driving the brew unit up causing the drive to slip then comes up with the malfunction 8 message. Where am I going wrong???


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Error 8 means that the brewer unit is unable to be calibrated: On startup, the unit cycles once or twice while the encoder determines the timing for the top & bottom of each cycle. If all is well then the machine proceeds to heat up etc. If not you get error 8.....

* Before fitting the brewer unit ensure that the brew chamber is in the parked/open position (piston visible at bottom of chamber)

* Ensure that the brewer unit is correctly bolted in position - usually needs a good "wriggling".

* Check that the encoder (small black box) is securely fastened to the drive motor - there should be a stainless steel clamp holding it firm.


----------



## Coffeeafix (Jun 16, 2015)

espressotechno said:


> Error 8 means that the brewer unit is unable to be calibrated: On startup, the unit cycles once or twice while the encoder determines the timing for the top & bottom of each cycle. If all is well then the machine proceeds to heat up etc. If not you get error 8.....
> 
> * Before fitting the brewer unit ensure that the brew chamber is in the parked/open position (piston visible at bottom of chamber)
> 
> ...


Thanks will give it a try again.


----------

